# Hindi/Urdu: martabaa मर्तबा



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

Based on its usage, it seems to mean something along the lines of 'respect'.

Would 'izzat' be somewhat synonymous with 'martabaa'?

Thanks!


----------



## BP.

_martabah _would mean position/stature, obviously from the same root r t b as _rutbah_.

It also means _times_, synonymously with _daf3ah _and _baar_.


----------



## Alfaaz

Quick answer for Urdu: 

1. درجہ، رتبہ، منصب، عہدہ۔
darjah, rutbah, manSab, o'hdah
2. مجازا ] اُونچا درجہ، بلند رتبہ۔
unchaa darjah, baland rutbah
3. دفعہ، بار، باری۔
dafa'h, baar, baari

لفظ پوچھنے والے کو متعدد مرتبہ کہا ہے کئی فورم میمبرز نے کہ صحیح زبان کا نام لکھا کرے، لیکن لگتا ہے وہ پھر بھی نہیں سنتا اور اردوگویان کہتے ہیں کہ یہ اردو کا لفظ ہے اور ہندی گو کہتے ہیں کہ یہ ہندی نہیں ہے

lafz puchhne wale ko muta-a'd-did martabah kaha hai ka'ii forum members ne keh SaHiH zabaan kaa naam likhaa kare, lekin lagta hai woh phir bhi naheeN suntaa aur phir Urdu goyaan kahte hain keh yeh Urdu ka lafz hai aur Hindi go kehte hain keh yeh Hindi naheeN hai! 

What would the Hindi equivalents be for martabah in both meanings (post/level and times)?

Edit: Sorry, cross-posted with BP....


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Can I say 'ucchaa martabah' and 'niichaa martabah' for 'high' and 'low' status?

*Eg. mujhe kitnii martabah tumko bataanaa paRaa?* How many times must I tell you?

Would this be correct usage?

Thanks!


----------



## greatbear

"Martabaah" is used very much in Hindi.

In Hindi, the word only means "times": "do martabaah" would mean twice, and so on.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

'sthiti (स्थिती)' is normally used in Hindi to say 'status' or 'position'. For times 'bar' is used usually. I think 'bar' is quit common in Urdu also.


----------



## Alfaaz

> Can I say 'uupar martabah' and 'niichaa martabah' for 'high' and 'low' status?



Good question! Not sure! 
For high status: unchaa/baland/rafii' */balaa/a'laa/mumtaaz martabah
For low status (not sure anyone would want that!): maybe neecha/nichlaa darjah/rutbah/o'hdah, kam rutbah/darjah/o'hdah, ................maybe even past rutbah/darjah/o'hdah

The second meaning given is "high status" so it probably would make sense saying low martabah/"high status"....

*Rafii' in case your wondering is also one of the Asma-ul-Husna (99 attributes of Allah in Islam), just as Mateen, and was the name of the late singer Muhammad Rafii'.


----------



## greatbear

lafz_puchnevala said:


> 'sthiti (स्थिती)' is normally used in Hindi to say 'status' or 'position'. For times 'bar' is used usually. I think 'bar' is quit common in Urdu also.



For a position meaning job or related to games of power, "audaah" or "jagah" are the words commonly used rather than "sthiti"; "sthiti" is used for "position" when it means ground (high ground/low ground, ground conceded) - for example, "kal ke din ki samaapti par bhaaratiye team achchhi sthiti meiN thii".


----------



## marrish

lafz_puchnevala said:


> 'sthiti (स्थिती)' is normally used in Hindi to say 'status' or 'position'. For times 'bar' is used usually. I think 'bar' is quit common in Urdu also.


Wrong. In Hindi, it is स्थिति. Your understanding of the word is also not good.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

greatbear said:


> For a position meaning job or related to games of power, "audaah" or "jagah" are the words commonly used rather than "sthiti"; "sthiti" is used for "position" when it means ground (high ground/low ground, ground conceded) - for example, "kal ke din ki samaapti par bhaaratiye team achchhi sthiti meiN thii".



I agree, simple 'jagaah' is enough to describe 'status'. Experimented with a more technical word which ended up wrong


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> "Martabaah" is used very much in Hindi.
> 
> In Hindi, the word only means "times": "do martabaah" would mean twice, and so on.



In Urdu it is "martabah" and written as "martabah". I don't believe Hindi speakers would say it as "martabaah" or write it in this manner. If anything, it would probably be written as "martabaa" as is the custom with Urdu words ending in "h" after a long a.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

QURESHPOR said:


> In Urdu it is "martabah" and written as "martabah". I don't believe Hindi speakers would say it as "martabaah" or write it in this manner. If anything, it would probably be written as "martabaa" as is the custom with Urdu words ending in "h" after a long a.



Yeah, I agree. The 'h'-ending is usually silent/not emphasised for most Hindi speakers.


----------



## BP.

Alfaaz said:


> ...For high status: unchaa/baland/rafii' */balaa/a'laa/mumtaaz martabah...


I'd suggest arfa3 in place of rafii3, but I don't know why, except that's how it's said!


----------



## UrduMedium

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I'd suggest arfa3 in place of rafii3, but I don't know why, except that's how it's said!



Agree arfa3 is used, as in a3laa-o-arfa3. *arfa3 *and _*rafii3 *_have the same relationship that *a3laa *and *3alii *have. The former (meaning _arfa3 _and _a3laa_) being comparative nouns. Similar in meaning to nouns made by adding the -tar suffix in Urdu., e.g. *xuub-tar.*


----------



## Gabcraft

In arabic, the addition of an Alif in the beginning of certain adjectives makes them superlative. For example, 'Kabeer' is big but 'Akbar' is the biggest. 'Jameel' is beautiful but 'Ajmal' is the most beautiful. 'Sagheer' is young byt 'Asghar' is the youngest and so on.


----------



## BP.

Gabcraft said:


> In arabic, the addition of an Alif in the beginning of certain adjectives makes them superlative. For example, 'Kabeer' is big but 'Akbar' is the biggest. 'Jameel' is beautiful but 'Ajmal' is the most beautiful. 'Sagheer' is young byt 'Asghar' is the youngest and so on.


Hi
Could you or someone else please clarify: I thought _akbar _was in the comparative degree i.e. meant _greater_?
Thanks
kaash ham bhii kisii qadr 3arabii daan hootee


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Hi
> Could you or someone else please clarify: I thought _akbar _was in the comparative degree i.e. meant _greater_?
> Thanks
> kaash ham bhii kisii qadr 3arabii daan hootee



aur ham kis maraz kii davaa haiN?!

The pattern "af3alu" is indeed both comparative and superlative.

rajul akbar = a bigger/older man

akbar rajul = The biggest/oldest man 

akbaru_rrijaali = The biggest/oldest of the men


----------



## BP.

Thank you indeed o guruu!


----------

